
Tesla Quality Falls Short in J.D. Power Car Survey - xoxoy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-quality-falls-short-in-j-d-power-car-survey-11593014428
======
xkjkls
This has been common across all the markets that Tesla is a part of. Norway,
which used to be Tesla's second largest market, has had Tesla's brand
perception fall precipitously.

[https://thenextweb.com/cars/2020/01/14/norwegians-tesla-
sati...](https://thenextweb.com/cars/2020/01/14/norwegians-tesla-satisfaction-
model-3-consumer-ratings/)

